# Center channel help



## ospideyo (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm looking for a new center and so far have narrowed it down to the Yamaha 310 or Infinity Primus but was wondering are they good? Is there something better in the same price range? I would love to have a Paradigm c5 but can't afford 2500. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## HTCare (Aug 5, 2012)

I have not used the speakers you have mentioned. My experience with KEF iQ 6 c is farely good, for clearer vocals I use vibrapod isolators below the center speaker, these improve the sound a bit. Good Luck !


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

First off, welcome to the Shack.
What speakers are you using for your L & R mains?


----------



## HTCare (Aug 5, 2012)

KEF iQ5s in home theater.


----------



## ospideyo (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm using a set of no name towers, what's funny is they actually sound great & weigh about 50 lbs a piece, lol


----------



## ospideyo (Aug 6, 2012)

How much are the KEFs? I'm trying to not spend a fortune but would still like a nice sounding speaker.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have this if you are interested......http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/classifieds-speakers-subwoofers/55968-b-w-center-speaker.html


----------



## ospideyo (Aug 6, 2012)

Something to think about but I really want something new


----------

